# wood vs. rubber grips



## gatexaroo (Sep 19, 2012)

Just got super blackhawk. Need aftermarket grip advice. Thanks


----------



## krashbrazil (Sep 19, 2012)

Hogue


----------



## Stroker (Sep 19, 2012)

X 2


----------



## serving1Lord (Sep 19, 2012)

X 3


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 19, 2012)

X 4


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 19, 2012)

x5, its like getting hit with bare fist or with a heavy glove.  soften the blow.  specially at the range after a box of shells.


----------



## dogesco (Sep 20, 2012)

but they look terrible on the gun....


----------



## gatexaroo (Sep 20, 2012)

Do the hogue wood help with recoil or just the rubber ones? The rubber one do not look very good but if that's the ones that work I guess I need to look into a set


----------



## krashbrazil (Sep 20, 2012)

Theyre easy to take on and off. Put the hogues on when you shoot and slap the wood ones on when its sitting in the cabinet. I like the black grips on a stainless sbh


----------



## 1022 (Sep 20, 2012)

Leave the wood and just hang on to it.


----------



## Dub (Sep 20, 2012)

Wood grips for me.  They roll nicely in your hand.


If you have to go to extremes on grips for recoil, then you simply bought too much gun.


----------



## gatexaroo (Sep 21, 2012)

Dub. Not looking for extreme recoil reduction. My hands are large and the knuckle on my middle finger gets smashed when I shoot. Maybe my grip is wrong? Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Chuck Terry (Sep 21, 2012)

I had a Redhawk several years ago.  The wood grips looked awesome and the Pachmayr's were ugly as sin.  The rubber grips went around the outside of the frame and only fit your hand well if you were a giant.  Also, changed the shot grouping several inches in elevation even at close range by tilting the barrel down.


----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2012)

gatexaroo said:


> Dub. Not looking for extreme recoil reduction. My hands are large and the knuckle on my middle finger gets smashed when I shoot. Maybe my grip is wrong? Any advice would be great. Thanks



Gotcha.   Others were discussing recoil trouble.


The grips 1022 posted above should help that finger.


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the Pachmeyer Decellerator grips on my Contender 7x30 and like them.  The soft grip allows a better and more secure hold of the gun and also softens the recoil.  The gun is very comfortable to shoot.

The stock wood grips were difficult to hold/use, allowed the gun to flip/roll up in my hands when fired, especially when my hands were damp or wet with perspiration, early morning dew, etc.

Dave


----------



## wooddog (Sep 26, 2012)

I kinda like the looks of the black rubber handles. I know they would work well in the hunting woods. Anthony


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2012)

X 3 on pachmeyer's


----------



## kdiver58 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Hogue*

x6 Hogue.
My hands are small so with the wood grips it nails the edge of my thumb joint. With the Hogue grips I can shoot 50 hunting loads with no trouble at all.
To me it's all about function. If it works I don't care if it's ugly.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 16, 2012)

I just bought a Ruger SBHBH myself and have been looking at grips.  I tell you, I've never seen any grips as ugly as the Hogue / Pachmayr on ANY gun.... 

From what I've read, wooden grips are fine if they are shaped right... I'll be taking possession of my Ruger in a day or two and I'll let you know how my stock wooden grips work for me....

BTW, I have a BISLEY... Is you SBH a regular or Bisley grip frame?


----------



## gatexaroo (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine is a regular SBH w/ dragoon trigger guard. I put hogue grip on it. It looks bad but works really good. Just remember that after any grip change you will need to check your zero. I had to adjust my sights after the change.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Oct 16, 2012)

You won't need rubber grips on your Bisley.  That being said, the shape of the grip panels make a very noticeable difference to me.  Here's a pic of one of my Bisleys - notice how the grip is thicker in the palm area.  This is a 475 Linebaugh and I can blow through a box of bullets without too much pain.


----------



## Boot (Oct 16, 2012)

Try a set of houge laminated grips. They come in alot of colors, mine are camo. They are huge from the factory, just sand them down to fit your hand and your preference. When finished, furniture polish or mink oil boot treatment will bring the finish back to perfect. You get a much better grip than the ruger factory provides, and avoid having an ugly rubber grip on a fine pistol.


----------



## kweidner (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the pach.  Hate how they look but love how they feel on my SBH.  covers backstrap and I can get whole hand on the gun.   Factory grips left not enough room for my pinky.   Full house loads are easy to shoot all day.  Still has a bit of muzzle flip though.


----------



## Davem (Oct 18, 2012)

Arokcrwlr is on the right track, the best way to soften recoil is to have more grip bearing against the web of your hand- in short- a wider grip. It doesn't have to be oversized in any other direction.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 30, 2012)

My problem isn't "too much recoil". It's when my hand/palm is sweaty and the pistol wants to roll too much.

I like the factory grips, but the Hogues will certainly be on my short list for woods carry. 5.5" SBH 44 MAG.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no difficulty with .44 magnum rounds in my .44 Ruger Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package. It's much more pleasant with .44 special loads, and I purchased some old stock .44 Russian ammo that works fine. I use the magnum loads only for Bear Back up.


----------

